# karilyebo



## zhonglin

What is the english word of *karilyebo? *


----------



## DotterKat

Karilyebo or karelyebo is _reliever_ in English.


----------



## zhonglin

Thank you for your help, is this also applicable to a person that will substitute you at work when your shift is over?


----------



## DotterKat

zhonglin said:


> Thank you for your help, is this also applicable to a person that will substitute you at work when your shift is over?



Yes. That is actually how the word _karilyebo / karelyebo_ is most commonly used.


----------

